# Painting Chromadepth 3D Panels



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad to see this one back up, I just was looking for it for a co-worker who's just getting started and wanted to know how the 3d panels were done.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Glad my timing was good. I also take requests  Seriously - I'm posting these in no order - just as they come up in my albums. Basically, working backwards.


----------

